# Just ordered seeds!



## sicnarf (Mar 6, 2006)

I just bought some seeds online at govermentcanttouchthis.commm hehe (I can't tell you the site) But I ordered 10 white widow and the company is going to toss in 10 free seeds as part of their winter special. Now, I read  a lot in these forums that the freebies are usally random strains of mj. But are they top quality seeds still...like for example, not shit bag seed that they want to get rid of? Any insight from yallz is welcome! Peace, happy somking and growing.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 6, 2006)

My GN-Nirvana seeds came with freebie African Durban Poison X skunk #1. but heard they don't germ very easy. I haven't tried yet as it is a tall grower.the other NL 
and Blue Mystic
good luck in your order dude.


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 6, 2006)

yeah there top quality ,they dont even keep bagseeds around .if they come out male ,then it hurts there reputation.you just dont know what strain they getting,anything  on that site, is better than bagseed


----------



## sicnarf (Mar 6, 2006)

lol cool man that makes it better to hear. Do they tell you what kind the free seeds are? Thx` (oh I ordered with my debit card :0...risky?)


----------



## Mutt (Mar 6, 2006)

> (oh I ordered with my debit card :0...risky?)


 
Yeah, but if its your first order I woulldn't worry. they flag repeat dudes typ. DEA and customs aren't worried too much about a small personall grow. Its the 8000w grow ops.

What I did after receiving (I sent money order but still logged in to track shipping). was changed all my info to thanks or none. that way there database had no real record of me saved. don't know if it does anygood, but can't hurt.


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 6, 2006)

you guys may wanna check this out about ordering seeds with money order
http://www.1stmarijuanagrowerspage.com/growing-marijuana-9.html
http://www.1stmarijuanagrowerspage.com/growing-marijuana-10.html


----------



## sicnarf (Mar 7, 2006)

gqone333, you're on point man! Good information there. Also, very scary and unconstitutional (perusal government)


----------



## Mutt (Mar 7, 2006)

With a money order make it out to the corp. pay cash. leave your name off it. available at any conveneince store. :; post office boxes are unsafe. some "package" stores will not require ID. (rare anymore thanks to the patriot act).

I logged in with the seed website. not money order. Sketchy and didn't sleep good, but too nervous the otherway.

Great info Gqone. Props dude.


----------



## Ogof (Mar 7, 2006)

Oh man what a load of crap. You can be tagged as a terrorist for a $50.00 money order.
That don't buy a blasting cap.
Paranoia, what a game that is with your head. I have never had to show an ID to purchase a money order at a post office. Buy the damn thing at walmart and screw the post office if you believe that junk.
Better yet just send cash.


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 7, 2006)

yeah thats where i brough mines,at walmart,walmart is safe


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 7, 2006)

has anyone ever brought from either these two sites.i want to know if there safe

http://www.marijuana-cannabis-seeds.co.uk/cheap-cannabis-seeds.asp?qry=Cheap_Marijuana_Seeds

http://www.dope-seeds.com/female_seeds.htm
http://kindseed.com/products.asp?cat=35


----------



## sicnarf (Mar 28, 2006)

Well my 10 WW and my 10 Free seeds came in today. In total, it took 28 days. Not to bad, I was getting worried...now I'm happy!!!


----------



## Hick (Mar 28, 2006)

*28 days!!* sheeeshe...I wouldn't have a hair left on my head.
 Glad ya' gottem..


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 28, 2006)

glad you got your beans. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 what did you get for your freebies?


----------



## yogi dc (Mar 28, 2006)

Has anyone ever gotten a order {confuceated}? man i want to order seed but i am a *****.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 28, 2006)

I haven't knock on wood. but typically (from what I read) they remove the seeds and put in a letter stating that the contraband was removed. they also give you the option of going to a court date to dispute the confiscation. you don't want to show up. Thats it. out money.


----------



## yogi dc (Mar 28, 2006)

good thanks for the info. i am going to go to the seed forums and check it out so i can get some  recommendations.


----------



## sicnarf (Mar 28, 2006)

> glad you got your beans.  what did you get for your freebies?



The bag they shiped in said nothing about what kind of free seeds they were. On the bag it just said: Free. My White Widow did say WW though.


----------

